# Roy Moore's Biggest Fan



## ehanes7612 (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ined-roy-moores-rally/?utm_term=.49db8aefea0e


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2017)

Wonderful!!!!!! I wonder if ol' roy had his gun???


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2017)

I like Jimmy more and more!


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh to live to see the day that the Dumpf and his henchmen all go to jail!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 4, 2017)

and the RNC is giving money again to Moore...one way or another this is going to hurt them


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2017)

It amazes me that the Repubs. would rather see a pedophile in that seat than a Demo...and admit it openly.

Just in passing, opening land in Utah for development will
get Dumpf in so much hot water he won't know what
hit him. Native American tribes have lawyers and know
how to use them. They'll keep this foolish move in the
courts for years. Yeeehaaaw!!!


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 6, 2017)

Should this thread be moved to the politics section?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 6, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Should this thread be moved to the politics section?


you're right...my bad


----------

